# Platy fin damage or fin rot?



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

That looks like a bite/tear, not rot, to me.

It's very limited in scope. I'd assume it was a nipping incident. No fuzz, no odd colors. Keep the tank clean, maybe add a little AQ salt. Should heal up nicely.


----------



## MamaFish (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks like a nip to me too. Male platies are buttheads.


----------



## bbergeron (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the opinions. Must have happened at the fish store as it's 1 male and 2 females in the tank here.


----------

